# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Thắng Indonesia 14-0, nữ Việt Nam giành ngôi đầu bảng A

## tindaica

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ sáu, 20/10/2011 - 22:34*

Dù không sử dụng đối hình mạnh nhất, các nữ tuyển thủ vẫn dễ dàng đánh bại Indonesia với tỷ số ấn tượng 14-0 đúng ngày phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10. Giành chiến thắng tuyệt đối ở cả 3 trận đấu, tuyển nữ Việt Nam xuất sắc vào báng kết với ngôi đầu bảng A.



Trong lượt trận cuối gặp Indonesia diễn ra trên sân Chao Anouvong, HLV Trần Vân Phát chỉ tung đội hình gồm nhiều cầu thủ dự bị vào sân thi đấu để giúp cho các trụ cột nghỉ dưỡng sức cho vòng bán kết giải Đông Nam Á. Mặc dù không sử dụng đến bộ khung chính, tuyển nữ Việt Nam vẫn dễ dàng làm chủ thế trận suốt 90 phút thi đấu.




Đội nữ Việt Nam kết thúc vòng bảng với chuỗi 3 chiến thắng đậm

​
Đội nữ Việt Nam đã biết cụ thể hóa sự vượt trội về đẳng cấp khi ghi đến 14 bàn thắng vào lưới Indonesia và không để thủng lưới bàn thua nào. Sau bàn thắng mở tỷ số của Nguyễn Thị Liễu phút thứ 5, các học trò của HLV Trần Vân Phát liên tiếp “dội bom” vào khung thành Indonesia. Trong đó có 2 cú hat-trick do công của tiền đạo Thanh Hương và tiền vệ tuyết Dung.

Ở trận đấu còn lại tại bảng A, đội chủ nhà Lào cũng xuất sắc giành chiến thắng 5-0 trước Singapore để sở hữu tấm vé vào bán kết với ngôi nhì bảng A.

sau khi kết thúc lượt trận thứ 2 bảng B, Thái Lan và Myanmar đang cùng dẫn đầu với 6 điểm tuyệt đối và chắc suất giành vé vào bán kết. Cuộc đối đầu Myanmar - Thái Lan trên sân Chao Anouvong chiều tối mai (21/10) chỉ còn mang ý nghĩa phân định ngôi thứ. Đội nhì bảng B sẽ gặp ĐT Việt Nam trong trận Bán kết diến ra ngày 23/10.

Đội hình thi đấu ĐT Việt Nam

Thủ môn: Lê Thị Tuyết Mai

Hậu vệ: Bùi Thị Như, Hồng Lĩnh, Lê Thị Thủy, Hồng Nhung, Chu Thị Hằng

Tiền vệ: Lê Thi Thương, Bảo Châu, Tuyết Dung 

Tiền đạo: Nguyễn Thị Muôn, Thanh Hương 





















* Các bài đã đăng*

• Thủ môn tuyển Nigeria đầu quân cho HA Gia Lai (15/10) 
• Đội nữ Việt Nam đặt mục tiêu Vô địch Đông Nam Á (14/10) 
• U19 Việt Nam thúc thủ trước Hàn Quốc (13/10) 
• HLV Falko Goetz đề nghị kỷ luật trung vệ Quốc Anh (13/10) 
• tin tuc bong da Nhiều ý kiến trái chiều xung quanh mô hình hoạt động của VPF (13/10) 
• tin nhanh bong da U23 Việt Nam sẵn sàng cho đợt “tổng duyệt” VFF Cup (12/10) 
• the thao HLV vừa hết án kỷ luật trở thành "thuyền trưởng" CS Đồng Tháp (12/10) 
• bao bong da HA Gia Lai đặt niềm tin vào “thuyền trưởng” người Hàn Quốc (11/10) 
• Bang xep hang bong da Công ty cổ phần bóng đá chuyên nghiệp ra mắt tháng 12 (11/10) 
• the thao 24h U19 Việt Nam thua đậm CHDCND Triều Tiên (10/10)

----------

